# Первые три слова, которые Вы увидите, характеризуют Вас



## Sfera (12 Фев 2012)

*Первые три слова, которые Вы увидите, характеризуют Вас *


----------



## Ip_MEN (12 Фев 2012)

Хмм... по всему выходить что я "Зверь", "Рана" и "трата"?


----------



## Warrior Kratos (12 Фев 2012)

похоть, чувство, луна....


----------



## aidoqa (12 Фев 2012)

холод, радость, боль


----------



## Hotab (12 Фев 2012)

А я не верю в это)Глянешь вниз увидишь одно,на середину другое..


----------



## Drongo (12 Фев 2012)

Поцелуй, тоска, музыка. Что это значит?


----------



## orderman (13 Фев 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> Поцелуй, тоска, музыка. Что это значит?


Влюбился ты, Саша. Или чувствуешь приближение дня святого Валентина


----------



## Sfera (13 Фев 2012)

*orderman*, Саня у нас всегда в романтическом настроении))
у *Warrior Kratos* все намного определеннее)))))))


----------



## Сашка (13 Фев 2012)

смерть, свобода, интернет


Sfera написал(а):


> у Warrior Kratos все намного определеннее)))))))


гормоны))


----------



## Drongo (13 Фев 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> у Warrior Kratos все намного определеннее)))))))


Да, там конкретика, взойдёт луна и похоть придёт сама )))


Сашка написал(а):


> смерть, свобода, интернет


А тут как понять? Два взаимоисключающих слова: смерть и свобода. Что означает? Свободным можно быть живым, мёртвый ни неволен, ни свободен, никак.



orderman написал(а):


> Влюбился ты, Саша. Или чувствуешь приближение дня святого Валентина




Из двух раз поцелуй выпадал в обоих случаях...

*Sfera*, Маша а ты давай свои слова. 

_Ещё лежат сугробы белые,
Но уж ручьи бегут, звеня…
Весна на севере несмелая,
Почти похожа на меня.
То исчезает, то появится,
Надежду глупую даёт.
Она, как ты, почти мне нравится,
Как ты, когда-нибудь придёт._


----------



## Сашка (13 Фев 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> А тут как понять? Два взаимоисключающих слова: смерть и свобода. Что означает? Свободным можно быть живым, мёртвый ни неволен, ни свободен, никак.


А тут и не должно быть логической связи. Если не вдаваться в извраты психологии, в которой я не разбираюсь, подсознание человека выбирает из кучи слов в первую очередь то что для него актуально (к примеру событие, которое оставило впечатление, а само забылось).

_Добавлено через 7 минут 4 секунды_


Ip_MEN написал(а):


> Хмм... по всему выходить что я "Зверь", "Рана" и "трата"?


охотник


Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> похоть, чувство, луна


в твоем возрасте самое то


aidoqa написал(а):


> холод, радость, боль


тоже не понятно. не мазохизм?


Drongo написал(а):


> Поцелуй, тоска, музыка


Романтик


----------



## Ip_MEN (13 Фев 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> А тут как понять? Два взаимоисключающих слова: смерть и свобода. Что означает?


Все просто.  Первые два слова - это сокращение от знаменитого лозунга революционно настроенных масс *"Свобода или смерть"*. 


> *Свобода или смерть!* — чрезвычайно распространённый лозунг в среде крайне левых или крайне правых политических партий и движений — патриотических, освободительных, повстанческих, революционных...
> _Википедия_


А революции в наше время как делаются? Правильно - через интернет. 

Так что: *смерть, свобода, интернет* показывает на революционную сущность Сашка.


----------



## Сашка (13 Фев 2012)

Ip_MEN написал(а):


> Так что: смерть, свобода, интернет показывает на революционную сущность Сашка.


поржал))


----------



## Mila (13 Фев 2012)

птица, улыбка, царь:unknw:


----------



## Warrior Kratos (13 Фев 2012)

Сашка написал(а):


> гормоны))





Сашка написал(а):


> в твоем возрасте самое то





Drongo написал(а):


> Да, там конкретика, взойдёт луна и похоть придёт сама )))


уморили :biggrin:


----------



## orderman (13 Фев 2012)

Радость, музыка, мысль. Кто поставит мне диагноз:sarcastic:


----------



## Ip_MEN (13 Фев 2012)

orderman написал(а):


> Кто поставит мне диагноз:sarcastic:


В том то и дело, что... диагноз. 
*Радость, музыка, мысль.
*
Что то меланхолическое. Ассоциации с одиночеством.


----------



## Сашка (13 Фев 2012)

orderman написал(а):


> Радость, музыка, мысль.


Меломан, позитивно мыслящий)))


----------



## orderman (13 Фев 2012)

Диагноз *Ip_MEN* точнее, но и *Сашка* в первой части прав


----------



## Сашка (13 Фев 2012)

*orderman*, негативно мыслящий меломан? Тогда при чем тут радость?


----------



## aidoqa (13 Фев 2012)

Сашка написал(а):


> не мазохизм?


точно нет


----------



## orderman (13 Фев 2012)

Сашка написал(а):


> негативно мыслящий меломан?


Лучше скептически настроенный, но с верой в лучшее.


----------



## Sfera (13 Фев 2012)

Drongo написал(а):


> Маша а ты давай свои слова.


Небо, улыбка, чувство


----------



## Warrior Kratos (13 Фев 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Небо, улыбка, чувство


на мои похоже


----------



## Sfera (13 Фев 2012)

*aidoqa*, я тоже про мазохиста подумала)) радость через боль и холод))
*orderman*, оптимист))
*Warrior Kratos*, ну уж нет)) :girl_dance:


----------



## aidoqa (13 Фев 2012)

я просто не прочитав задания сразу увидел три слова, посмотрел бы вниз другие три слова и т.д) уже не помню может порядок другой был написал правда по порядку)


----------



## Sfera (13 Фев 2012)

*aidoqa*, да ладно) не оправдывайся)) мы тебя помучаем на практике


----------



## aidoqa (13 Фев 2012)

:yess: для меня будет очень хорошей :training1:


----------



## orderman (13 Фев 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Небо, улыбка, чувство


Мечтательница:tender::girl_pinkglassesf::girl_in_love:


----------



## Drongo (13 Фев 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Warrior Kratos, ну уж нет))


Да, я пожалуй скорее эти слова увижу чем Маша. :biggrin:


Warrior Kratos написал(а):


> похоть, чувство, луна....


Маша светлая, почти воздушная. 

..._Ни твоей, ни своей, ни чьей,
никакой не хочу я иронии.
Прятать боль под бронёй речей,
не нуждаюсь в их обороне я.

Если боль, так пускай болит,
если радость, пусть греет радуя.
Не к лицу нам, боясь обид.
Жар души заменять прохладою.

Снег идёт, он и бел, как снег.
Небо синее, значит синее.
Если смех, так не полусмех.
И ни как уж не над святынею.

Я хочу прямой красоты,
не лукавого обольщения,
я хочу, чтоб заплакала ты,
от восторга, от восхищения.

Как ни смейся. Как ни язви,
это дело для всех стороннее,
людям нужен лишь свет любви,
а не злой холодок иронии._


----------



## shestale (14 Фев 2012)

aidoqa написал(а):


> холод, радость, боль


Аасо можно я тоже прокоментирую...добавлю тебе немного оптимизма.
Это у нас в Сибири в мороз -45, из одежды только плавки, у проруби в Крещение


----------



## Sfera (14 Фев 2012)

*shestale*, ))))))) точно, он у нас МОРЖ))))


----------



## Сашка (14 Фев 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> в мороз -45, из одежды только плавки, у проруби в Крещение


Дай фотку заценить)))


----------



## shestale (14 Фев 2012)

Это не комне)))) Хотя в -40 из ведра я обливался, ощущения словами не передать...супер!


----------

